# Canon 6D Mark II - hands on preview (amateur perspective)



## Khalai (Jul 3, 2017)

_Disclaimer - I am in no way professional photographer (about 5-10% of my photo sessions are being paid for) and I am quite happy 6D owner (despite its shortcomings). I had about an hour to play with the 6D2 just today, but since it was a preproduction piece, I was not allowed to take any raw files back home nor did I receive any definitive information about sensor (and I did asked rather persistently). So take all following informations as a subjective opinion of a single amateur photographer. This is not a review, rather preview/impression/brief hands-on thing._

Handling and build quality:
No suprises there. It's very similar to 6D, although "Magnify" button is where I'm used to press "Q" and felt a little too spongy (other buttons felt just right). I was right at home, being used to my 6D for almost four years. So for those, who upgrade from 60D, 70D, 80D or 6D, there is (almost) no learning curve and they should be comfortable using this camera. Ergonomics are on spot (as used with Canon), no complaints there. Whole construction is solid, nothing twisting, bending or squeaking whatsoever.

AF system and viewfinder:
This is a huge step up (obviously) from the original 6D. There was 5D4 as well to compare to and while there is a difference in AF pattern, it's actually rather small. Basicly add another column on both sides and you have 5D4 (but horizontal points only AFAIK, crosstype points are about the same). But all in all, no suprises here. Intelligent viewfinder as we know from previous models with two-axis level, 4x5 grid, AF points and what was a bit of suprise to me was white status bar numbers instead of green.

DPAF and LiveView:
Oh my god, that DPAF in conjuction with touch screen is simply amazeballs. Canon hit a jackpot on this feature. Combination of fully articulating display with very good touch capability (fast and precise, I felt like I was using my iPhone, very responsive) and incredibly fast DPAF is simply pure gold. This is a feature I could get used to very quickly even on a fixed screen (like 5D4 has). I had a Fuji XPro2 + 35/2 WR lense for a weekend rental but DPAF feels actually faster. So this is truly viable option for current and future MILC from Canon, when they finally decide to commit.
_Personal note: VariAngle screen feels like a locus minoris resistentiae to me, I'd prefer simple up/down tilt screen on a metal frame, much like Fuji or Sony have. But this is I guess rather subjective and very user based issue._

Touch interface:
Anyone, who can use a smartphone can use this camera using touch interface. It's really very responsive and being first-time user, I still had no misclicks. It just works - period. But I'm still used to wheels and dials, so touch interface wasn't faster. But it's a nice feature and definitely very desirable feature. Thumbs up from me.

Image Quality:
Sorry. As I stated earlier, no photos taken home were allowed and I really won't judge anything by the 3" screen displaying JPEG previews.

I won't repeat technical specifications as they have been repeater over and over ad nauseam. If you have any additional questions, I'm happy to answer them.

_Will I be buying this camera? I guess not. At least not now. My 6D works just fine, I'm happy with its output and I'm quite used to it by now. So I guess I'll just patiently read upcoming reviews, wait for some cashback, rebate, sale or promo to sway me over. As of now, I'm happy 6D camper._


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 3, 2017)

Thank you for your observations.


----------



## candyman (Jul 3, 2017)

Thank you for sharing your impressions. very kind of you.
I should have asked you before you had the change to play with the 6D MK II...
Were you able to use exposure compensation in *M*anual while using Auto ISO? I guess you didn't check that right? ??? I hope someone will....


----------



## Khalai (Jul 3, 2017)

candyman said:


> Thank you for sharing your impressions. very kind of you.
> I should have asked you before you had the change to play with the 6D MK II...
> Were you able to use exposure compensation in *M*anual while using Auto ISO? I guess you didn't check that right? ??? I hope someone will....



6D Mark II Instructions Manual, p. 242.

Short answer - it is possible to perform EC in M mode while using auto ISO


----------



## Khalai (Jul 3, 2017)

candyman said:


> Thank you for sharing your impressions. very kind of you.
> I should have asked you before you had the change to play with the 6D MK II...
> Were you able to use exposure compensation in *M*anual while using Auto ISO? I guess you didn't check that right? ??? I hope someone will....



And p. 502 is quite clear about that 

Also, next monday is another chance for hands-on in my city. I'm already registered to that event, so I guess I could take a request or two, if you need something particular verified.


----------



## candyman (Jul 3, 2017)

Thank you. That is really good news. 
Maybe if you have the chance and time you can check more of the operation of the 45 point AF system (various AF modes and outer AF points) on moving targets.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 3, 2017)

candyman said:


> Thank you. That is really good news.
> Maybe if you have the chance and time you can check more of the operation of the 45 point AF system (various AF modes and outer AF points) on moving targets.



I already tried all five modes. That button near shutter for swapping them is placed just about right and it's easy to operate. And that D-Pad is actually not bad moving those points/zones. Or maybe I'm just used to it by now from my 6D, I'm not sure 

Moving subject will be a problem. Event will be in a conference room. There is a rather slim chance of properly trying AF servo. But in single shot AF, whole system was lightning fast and seemed precise. Used lens was 24-105/4L II. I wanted to try 35/1.4L II, but they had it on 5D4 and weren't willing to swap those. Apparently, they really market 6D2 as a prosumer level camera with zoom lenses preferably, I don't know.

But I found a weird AF quirk. If you select mode with 3x3 points, you cannot move them freely. There are three clusters of AF points there and once you would push that 3x3 matrix outside, the whole 3x3 field jumps to the next cluster. Sice there are two 5x3 clusters on the sides and 5x3 cluster in the middle, there are quite limited options you can move those 3x3 matrices. Basically just one row up/down in each cluster. Maybe it's just a quirk, easily rectified by some firmware update, maybe it's some C.Fn settings I haven't got the time to dig deep in. But if this is final settings, it renders that mode virtually useless, since you can switch to Zone mode, where you are selecting those three clusters.

Edit: After consulting manual - it's supposed to be normal behaviour. Modes are "Spot AF" (more precise point), "Single-point AF" (usual setting), "Zone AF" (those 3x3 matrices, according to manual, there are nine positions, which I just described above), "Large Zone AF" (selecting one of those three clusters) and "Automatic Selection AF" (whole 45 points, obviously). So there's that.


----------



## hbr (Jul 3, 2017)

Khalai said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. That is really good news.
> ...



By reading the manual it appears that the AF supports a single point that can be moved around, 9 zones of 9 each AF points and a large zone where all the AF points are used. 

This is not quite as nice as the 7D2 as in it one can select a single point with 4 each supporting points and move those 5 points anywhere within the AF area.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 3, 2017)

hbr said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > candyman said:
> ...



Correct. I've cheched the manual as well and updated my post with illustration. Even my old 7D has that option of selecting one AF points with four supporting ones, which could be moved anywhere. This is just simpler and since there is also "Large Zone AF", seems a bit redundant.


----------



## candyman (Jul 4, 2017)

Khalai said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. That is really good news.
> ...




From your reply I can see the manual is available. Thanks for showing it. I downloaded the manual myself now. Eager to read it in the coming days. I pre-ordered the 6D MK II on June 30th
For ME the vari angle screen is an important upgrade. I will use it for landscape in low or difficult positions. Also the fact that the 6D MKII now is a more usable wildlife/birding camera is a big plus for ME. The nice thing about the 6D is that it small and light. While travelling I may leave the 5D3 more often at home and feel comfortable with the 6D MKII if birds show up to photograph.


Seems the AF modes are less than the 5D MKIII. But I believe that the 6D MKII can still do a nice job with its current AF modes. But that is something to test.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 4, 2017)

candyman said:


> Seems the AF modes are less than the 5D MKIII. But I believe that the 6D MKII can still do a nice job with its current AF modes. But that is something to test.



I think that 6DII came quite close to 5DIII in AF capabilites and more or less could be used in place of 5DIII, if user can make do without some 5DIII features such as dual cards, AF joystick etc.

More and more I think about 6DII, I think I'll just wait. The price feel a bit too much at the moment and I don't mean MSRP. I bought 6D for 350 € less than is 6DII now. Back then, 6D was timed just right - cheap(er) fullframe camera for enthusiasts with almost no competition at launch. But today, there are plenty fullframe options for similar price or cheaper, so 6DII has more difficult position than 6D ever had. It has some really nice features, but nothing groundbreaking to convince me as of now.

So, as much as I like 6DII upgrades, I don't think I'm the right target customer for it. When it's around 1500 € with some nice gift such as 50/1.8 STM or Wacom Intuos Pro (current local promo for 6D) my opinion may change. Right now, I don't feel that 6DII is worth 2150 € (local price incl. VAT). If I could had it for 1999 $,that would be a different story


----------



## Otara (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks for that, coming from my very recently destroyed 80d its very tempting for me as its basically the same but with IBIS for video, and the full frame sensor with the same improvements as the 80D for DR etc. 

Price is a sticking point for me too, but thats more a case of our exchange rate in Oz coming down from the near record high it was at when I got the 6D.


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 4, 2017)

Why is Canon withholding raw images at this point? Surely the sensor design is complete by now. I can see how algorithms that tweak jpegs can still be in flux, but not the raw images.


----------



## BillB (Jul 4, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> Why is Canon withholding raw images at this point? Surely the sensor design is complete by now. I can see how algorithms that tweak jpegs can still be in flux, but not the raw images.



And why should they release raw images at this point? To feed the frenzy and fuel the foolishness?


----------



## Khalai (Jul 4, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> Why is Canon withholding raw images at this point? Surely the sensor design is complete by now. I can see how algorithms that tweak jpegs can still be in flux, but not the raw images.



No idea. Maybe there is NDA, which will expire on the day those cameras hit shelves? It doesn't matter much. Those who want to preorder are free to do so. Those, who want to wait for reviews (which should be wise) can wait few more weeks without any issue, right?


----------



## BillB (Jul 4, 2017)

Khalai said:


> BeenThere said:
> 
> 
> > Why is Canon withholding raw images at this point? Surely the sensor design is complete by now. I can see how algorithms that tweak jpegs can still be in flux, but not the raw images.
> ...



Since nobody has software fine tuned for 6DII raw files, there is no telling what would happen if Canon released some raw files. Endless hours of fun on the internet


----------



## Khalai (Jul 4, 2017)

BillB said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > BeenThere said:
> ...



You mean like DPR did? And claimed, that 6D II is worse than 5D IV? Oh boy, what a s**tstorm, that followed...


----------



## Maiaibing (Jul 4, 2017)

BillB said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > BeenThere said:
> ...


The same that happened to the 5DS/R: It gets hammered because the RAW color profile is broken... 

Later - after all the damage is done - suddenly it turns out it does good high iso, great colors and provides a real step up in DR. 

I almost gave up on the 5DS/R because of the early reviews. Today I consider it my best camera purchase ever (even if I got the 5DII back in the days and really loved shooting with it).

After dpreview slammed the 5DS/R for noise problems and lack of DR they later - much later - included the follow caveat: Note: "Comparisons are slightly complicated by the aggressive tone curve ACR is applying to the 5DS R files that are crushing its blacks, and potentially decreasing the levels of visible noise by making them darker. We expect a later version of ACR to fix this, at which point we will re-process and revisit these results." 

2 years later this has still not happened and the rating is unchanged...

Now the best part - ;D
When reviewing the 5DIV and giving it high marks for excellent DR (which is true) dpreview compared the 5DIV DR using a picture taken from the original 5DS/R review highlighting how much worse the 5DS/R picture was. The irony? At the picture's ISO setting the 5DS/R actually has just a little more DR than the 5DIV... LOL!


----------



## CanonCams (Jul 5, 2017)

Maiaibing said:


> BillB said:
> 
> 
> > Khalai said:
> ...



I have found DPR to be very biased against Canon. I generally don't read their reviews because of it.


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 5, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> Why is Canon withholding raw images at this point? Surely the sensor design is complete by now. I can see how algorithms that tweak jpegs can still be in flux, but not the raw images.



My memory fails me, but seems to me it's not the first time canon has done that. That seem right to anyone else?


----------



## Maiaibing (Jul 5, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Why in the world someone would use a 3rd party software to read RAW files if they really want to get best quality? I asked them this question and got an answer "because we want consistent comparison" for all camera brands. Which is total BS since they look from Adobe's perspective infested with random bugs.


LOL! I asked them exactly the same question. 

I also made the - what I consider a very strong - argument that they should use each producers own software - that is much more "consistent" than what they are doing now. This is the software you buy together with your camera. ACR is a personal choice and an add-on the camera producer has nothing to do with.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 5, 2017)

Maiaibing said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > Why in the world someone would use a 3rd party software to read RAW files if they really want to get best quality? I asked them this question and got an answer "because we want consistent comparison" for all camera brands. Which is total BS since they look from Adobe's perspective infested with random bugs.
> ...



Falls under the category of, there is none so blind as he who will not see. There are lots of people like that. Then there are those who always knock any company that is most successful. 

Jack


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 5, 2017)

I guess I am in the minority by using ACR in Lightroom to open my raw files. Sounds like you are using Canon's DPP to open your raw files.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 5, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > Jopa said:
> ...



Part of the appeal, I assume, is that they can also use the exact same settings for each body (even if the same settings aren't ideal...). There is a risk that they'll be more proficient with one manufacturer's software and the equivalent image on the other side will be processed more poorly through that company's software. Of course, with something like ACR or LR, they can arrive at settings that are ideal for one body and less so for the other, and shrug it off as "same settings, apples-to-apples".


----------



## Maiaibing (Jul 6, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Maiaibing said:
> ...


You - correctly - identified the counter argument to why that would not be a good idea. Dpreview uses the term "processed to taste" to underline that their processing is subjective.


----------

